# LOOKING FOR RECORD LABELS/ PRODUCERS



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

any record labels/producers here , iv a dance track iv wrote on Cubase and are looking fir someone to give me there feedback,,,its a big one,but im very carefull to just post it to any random person, it should be on youtube soon until then ive got it in an email box which i can give you password and email add for you to listen to it, i didn't know how else i could share it ? IM a bit shit with uploads and all that ,,,,,ok,,,,natsy


----------



## Growan (Aug 4, 2014)

Soundcloud is a great way to get your stuff out there


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

You're signed! I just signed you! Don't fuck up this opportunity


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> You're signed! I just signed you! Don't fuck up this opportunity


 fool


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

Growan said:


> Soundcloud is a great way to get your stuff out there


 like this.,.,.,
.

https://soundcloud.com/111natsy/01-track-01-1


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> Hater!


Fixed it for ya...


----------



## clownfreak9000 (Aug 4, 2014)

Why the fuck you come on a grower site with anynonimity looking for fame?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Fixed it for ya...


 sorry i don't understand,,,,hater???, fixed it for ya,???? Am i missing something???


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

clownfreak9000 said:


> Why the fuck you come on a grower site with anynonimity looking for fame?


iv all ready had one offer from another growsite to get it played on 3 radio stations around usa,,, the world doesn't revolve round you mate, it revolves round everyone else aswell ,, ok,, chill babes


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> sorry i don't understand,,,,hater???, fixed it for ya,???? Am i missing something???


 If you're going to want to be a musician, you need to learn to take criticism. Because you suck.
Signed
-Hater


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

If you aren't on You tube, you ain't shit...
-Hater


----------



## clownfreak9000 (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol I never saidr it did revolve around me.
I asked why you want your face out on a site where most want to be hidin.
And why didn't u go with the radio station?
Sorry not smoked so I'm feel in like being a dbag


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

clownfreak9000 said:


> Lol I never saidr it did revolve around me.
> I asked why you want your face out on a site where most want to be hidin.
> And why didn't u go with the radio station?
> Sorry not smoked so I'm feel in like being a dbag


 i have gone with the radio station but im keeping my options open, just like im keeping watching this thead so i can keep entertained by all you clowns,ha ha ha and im not even sorry for being a dbag


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> If you aren't on You tube, you ain't shit...
> -Hater


nothing to see here guys , on you trot timewasters,get back to your average life like, duh i don't know, being a dbag,,,,classic,,,,ill wait for some one a bit more maturer


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> im not even sorry for being a dbag


You just earned my respect. Now get on You tube and show me those views and I will get you signed.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> nothing to see here guys , on you trot timewasters,get back to your average life like, duh i don't know, being a dbag,,,,classic,,,,ill wait for some one a bit more maturer


I make hits. You are just pretending!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I make hits. You are just pretending!


https://soundcloud.com/111natsy/01-track-01-1


----------



## Commander Strax (Aug 4, 2014)

ROCK AND ROLL MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> ROCK AND ROLL MOTHER FUCKER


 https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!124&authkey=!AMLIN5tItLotWkQ&v=3&ithint=photo,jpeg


heart break hunter inbound!!


----------



## KLITE (Aug 4, 2014)

Man you should pm me straight away, i own a record label in Tajiskistan can you come by for a meeting?


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> https://soundcloud.com/111natsy/01-track-01-1


Oh! You make that kind of music... Sorry bout your luck...


----------



## charface (Aug 4, 2014)

Im gonna give it to ya straight.
Not my cup of tea so my critique would be useless.
BUT.
If you added the sound of some sultry heavy breather cumming as vocals I would be more inclined to listen.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

i hear alot of talk my tiny American buddys, but not enough action,,i think you should all go back to robbin banks , and gang banging, and all that cute American fiction you so dearly hold to your heart,,,


----------



## charface (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i hear alot of talk my tiny American buddys, but not enough action,,i think you should all go back to robbin banks , and gang banging, and all that cute American fiction you so dearly hold to your heart,,,


I wasnt kidding.
You want to sell.
Sex sells.
I diddnt invent it I just like it.


----------



## KLITE (Aug 4, 2014)

> Are you joking,,where the fucks kacgstan, and have you listened to my track


Sorry Im not from the same geographical region as you. I do find it extremely direspectful you havent even given the fucking time to spell my motherland correctly, it makes me think youre an american.
Tajiskistan is a proud nation where the dusk time club business is seriously poopping off like none has ever seen. Tajiskistan is in my opinion the capital of dusk partying. 
Your arrogance and lack of pleasantness made me want to withdraw my offer, i wish the best of luck to you. I do reccomend you coming by and checking out some of the best dusk time clubs in the world.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

charface said:


> I wasnt kidding.
> You want to sell.
> Sex sells.
> I diddnt invent it I just like it.


 aww adorable


----------



## KLITE (Aug 4, 2014)

Any dusk clubs in America actually too?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Sorry Im not from the same geographical region as you. I do find it extremely direspectful you havent even given the fucking time to spell my motherland correctly, it makes me think youre an american.
> Tajiskistan is a proud nation where the dusk time club business is seriously poopping off like none has ever seen. Tajiskistan is in my opinion the capital of dusk partying.
> Your arrogance and lack of pleasantness made me want to withdraw my offer, i wish the best of luck to you. I do reccomend you coming by and checking out some of the best dusk time clubs in the world.


 its been really popping off in uk for decades mate ,, do u honestly think in going to come your country for a meeting iv know idea who.you are,,,like i said all talk and no action,,, show me some action,,, have you even listened to the track,,,,


----------



## KLITE (Aug 4, 2014)

Im sorry ive lkived in the UK for several years and the dusk clubbing scene didnt really stick.
Over here though its fucking huge, looooads of dusk clubs. The concept maybe weird to graspo your head around but people really like dusk clubbing here.


----------



## KLITE (Aug 4, 2014)

Actually not many nightclubs at all here.


----------



## clownfreak9000 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah I used to not care about being a dick. 
But I grew up.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Actually not many nightclubs at all here.


 what r u talking about ,, action action action that's what in looking for , talk is cheap,, so you've got a record label,,,,,,is it electronic music , and if yes what DAW do you use,, how well.do u know your way round an LFO??????


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

clownfreak9000 said:


> Yeah I used to not care about being a dick.
> But I grew up.


 where did that come from, a bit random mate, r u drunk??


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

all talk and no action,,beutiful,,,,,please keep them coming,,,, indearing


----------



## clownfreak9000 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nah I forgot to use quotes haha..my bad
I am pretty high maybe I just imagined that shit


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

clownfreak9000 said:


> Nah I forgot to use quotes haha..my bad
> I am pretty high maybe I just imagined that shit


 ok youth,lol


----------



## clownfreak9000 (Aug 4, 2014)

Youth?
I'm 24 yo
Shit I'm old enough to be a daddy.
I was a step dad once.
So nah I'm no youth
I haven't really been a youth since like 12


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

clownfreak9000 said:


> Youth?
> I'm 24 yo
> Shit I'm old enough to be a daddy.
> Knock on wood


 your half my age ,,YOUTH,,,any way lets cut the bull , do you know any record lbels/ producers or are all hot air??


----------



## clownfreak9000 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a friend I'll show the link to and post back.
I only see him once or twice every few months anymore so don't expect a rush order.
But he knows music
And I can't promise anything just a heads up


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

clownfreak9000 said:


> I have a friend I'll show the link to and post back.
> I only see him once or twice every few months anymore so don't expect a rush order.
> But he knows music
> And I can't promise anything just a heads up


 ok mate thanks, you never know you could be a diamond in the rough, and there's been a lot of rough on this thread,


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

Techno isn't music. In fact nobody who makes techno even needs a label. Wanna know why. Cause I can't think of one techno artist who "made it" they don't market well. you need a lawyer more than a label, because all you do is steal samples. Pick up an instrument you pathetic loser.
Unsigned. 
Next time you wanna bash America, think about all the shit you stole to put in your shitty little mix tape. MlK is American mother fucker! How dare you sample his voice you racist piece of techno candy raver shit... I write songs with Dio bitch. Look it up...


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Techno isn't music. In fact nobody who makes techno even needs a label. Wanna know why. Cause I can't think of one techno artist who "made it" they don't market well. you need a lawyer more than a label, because all you do is steal samples. Pick up an instrument you pathetic loser.
> Unsigned.
> Next time you wanna bash America, think about all the shit you stole to put in your shitty little mix tape. MlK is American mother fucker! How dare you sample his voice you racist piece of techno candy raver shit... I write songs with Dio bitch. Look it up...


 iv been able to play the piano since i was 5 in now 40 and your 'tecno music is shit quote' died out like a weak fart,, taking about farts will you fuck off,you stink!!!!


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> iv been able to play the piano since i was 5 in now 40 and your 'tecno music is shit quote' died out like a weak fart,, taking about farts will you fuck off,you stink!!!!


I'm sorry I can't hear you over this "real music" that I'm listening to... Do yourself a favor and quit music. You have no talent, you can push buttons good bro, but it's not a talent. Shoulda stuck with Piano instead of playing on your Penis and computer all day. Good luck struggling, and starving, I hope, to be a musician...


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I'm sorry I can't hear you over this "real music" that I'm listening to... Do yourself a favor and quit music. You have no talent, you can push buttons good bro, but it's not a talent. Shoulda stuck with Piano instead of playing on your Penis and computer all day. Good luck struggling, and starving I hope to be a musician...


 very nieve comments,,,, they just keep cming


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> very nieve comments,,,, they just keep cming


*naive means thinking techno warrants a record label... 

Nieve on the other hand, I dont know what the fuck that means.. I thought the American education system was inferior to your education?


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

How hurt is your Butttroll right now?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> How hurt is your Butttroll right now?


 you are unstoppable ,,thanks for the clown act


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> you are unstoppable ,,thanks for the clown act


Not a problem. If There is a dream to be crushed, I will be right there with honest feedback... Good thing you Caught me in hater mode this week...


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Not a problem. If There is a dream to be crushed, I will be right there with honest feedback... Good thing you Caught me in hater mode this week...


 ? Have not followed what iv been posting, iv got 3 radio staions in usa whos gonna give me airtime??? Are dumb or what,,,the only sad dream i this house buddy is you and pc??? I cant bilive your still awake , , your making me snooooouze. Son


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> ? Have not followed what iv been posting, iv got 3 radio staions in usa whos gonna give me airtime??? Are dumb or what,,,the only sad dream i this house buddy is you and pc??? I cant bilive your still awake , , your making me snooooouze. Son


Yeah big deal! Radio isn't shit. It's all about YouTube. Are you not listening. "You're never gonna make it" -dewy cox wife


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Yeah big deal! Radio isn't shit. It's all about YouTube. Are you not listening. "You're never gonna make it" -dewy cox wife


 aww thanks for your support?


----------



## Commander Strax (Aug 5, 2014)

@mainliner can you please post pictures like everyone else? microsoft sucks


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> @mainliner can you please post pictures like everyone else? microsoft sucks


 i don't understand , i use a windows phone ,,?


----------

